# Welding guide bohler



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 فبراير 2009)

This book is very good guide to select the suitable type of electrode for each material


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (22 فبراير 2009)

الأخ الكريم .. السلام عليكم
مشكور .. جهد ممتاز .. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سدير عدنان (27 فبراير 2009)

thanks for all information


----------



## midopoppop (25 سبتمبر 2011)

mshkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------

